# grooming aprons?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone have ideas about where to get a good preferably waterproof apron I could use while bathing the boys... I am getting a little tired of me getting bathed by them...LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy, I was given one as a present but it is a zip up shirt with paw prints and I love it. I also use it when I am brushing cause I seem to get more hair on me than on the brush! I know you can get hem at pet edge.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I got my apron at Pet Edge. I really like it.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got a plastic/rubber one that is pink camo from PetEdge.
I hate it. It's so stiff and uncomfortable.
Let me know if you find a good one!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't know why I never think of petedge... thanks Amanda. I thought this one was cute from there. It comes in black too. Katie, I saw those pink rubber ones...looked horribly hot and stiff. I saw one on the isle of dog site that was silver but their site is down so I can't post it...and it was kinda pricey.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Katie, I have the same pink camo one!! I agree that it is very stiff and a little hard to tie, but I like it cause I finally can stay in the same clothes that I started in. No sticky hairs, and no wet!! I know there are quite a few on Pet edge.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How about a beauty supply store???


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I got a free apron when I joined the IOD VIP club.. that one is pretty nice. Petedge has a lot of options. 

I bet you could easily get one from a beauty supply store, its the same darn thing!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what's the IOD VIP club? I saw their apron it is pretty cool. they sell it on their site.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*every color apron you could possibly imagine....*

http://www.bricmcmann.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=302

I like the snakeskin pattern myself... where else could I be so bold.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The Isle of dogs VIP club/membership is where you pay like some amount to get a discount on purchases. If you buy a lot it makes sense. I spent a ton of money there because I liked how Tito's hair worked with the product and it actually saved me money so I joined. Its a really nice apron, and its waterproof and pretty comfortable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,

I got a grooming apron that is made of nylon, I think, from Pet Edge. It is very comfortable but not totally waterproof. I think if it is totally waterproof, it might be stiff and also HOT. I get really hot already when I'm bathing/grooming.

Let us know if you find something that works well! Good luck in your search.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Haha Katie, I have the same pink camo one!! I agree that it is very stiff and a little hard to tie, but I like it cause I finally can stay in the same clothes that I started in. No sticky hairs, and no wet!! I know there are quite a few on Pet edge.


Good timing! I was about to order this one, in blue, from Pet Edge! I like that it's waterproof. I've been wearing a regular apron or an old denim shirt over my clothes, but it doesn't stop me from being soaked! I have lots of regular aprons, but they just dont' keep the hairs from my top half and don't keep me dry. :frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *really* need one of those too, but it has to be waterproof. I get drenched twice every time it's bath day. I dread it almost as much as Milo does.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Missy,

I got one for $1.00 at PetEdge in the backroom. If I make it there before the playdate I'll pick up one for you.

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marie, where is there a petedge near here?


----------

